# Photo Of The Month April



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Well, since bmlbytes has, to the best of my knowledge, been taken hostage by Somalian Pirates, I guess I'll open up the next photo of the month thread.

Please send me your entries for the April Photo of the Month contest by Midnight, Sunday, the 22nd. Pictures must be taken by you, but do not have to be of your fish. Pictures cannot be edited, save for cropping and exposure adjustments. Please include both the common name, as well as the scientific name of your entry.

Let's keep it simple, and have a great contest! :fun:




If you were a sponsor for last months tournament and still want to sponsor - or if you'd be a new sponsor - please PM me and we can figure out how this is going to run. :fish:


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks funlad! (cough wheeze Somali pirates)


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks funlad!


I sent my entry in!


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Wish I knew whether the pics for March were ever going to be used. I would send that one again. Or not. Who knows? :lol:


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Why don't you just send the same pictures as were sent to BML? It's April now, so a "March POTM" is a little out of the question. Might as well just recycle those same pictures into this month since they won't get used.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Can I use the march one I sent in bmlbytes? How do u know about what happened to bmlbytes and why can't the pirates set up potm for him


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

OhYesItsMe said:


> Can I use the march one I sent in bmlbytes? How do u know about what happened to bmlbytes and why can't the pirates set up potm for him



i just sent in the same photo from my March entry!


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Yea i say just recycle the ones from march and make it an April one too.. I'll get involved on the May one.. renovating my tank right now


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

The March POTM & TOTM are hereby cancelled.....

I agree...just recycle your March entries for April.....


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmmm.... wonder what happened. Well, Funlad seems to have it covered. Great work, Funlad!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

alright you guys ; you had better get crackin and submit your entries for POTM and TOTM so we can get this show on the road......my entry is already in for POTM...
or funlad and i are going to send those somalian pirates after your fish...

for the winner of the TOTM i will be sending out a nice sample box of foods...


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

i will be sending the winner of POTM a kaldnes reactor of choice


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

I sent a picture to your e-mail. Let me now if you get it...


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I have seven entries for POTM so far. Keep them coming, and thanks to our sponsors!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

You will please need to send your last months photos to Funlad and not assume that bml can somehow get those to fun. At this point we have to assume he either lost them, doesn't have access to his computer, or has given up. Regardless you can't count on him passing them along. Soooo resend


----------



## Humanzombie12 (Mar 10, 2012)

Sent my picture in!


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

When is voting?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Pictures are due Sunday at midnight, so probably Tuesday.


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

Still no photo of the month eh?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

We need one or two more TOTM pictures, until then, POTM is being held hostage.


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

By you or by the same pirates that got Bmlbytes? Eek!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice memory there. Who's to say that we're not the same?


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

funlad3 said:


> Nice memory there. Who's to say that we're not the same?


Simply diabolically genius!


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Might as well go ahead and bump it up to MAY POTM, only a few more days anyway...


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

funlad3 said:


> Nice memory there. Who's to say that we're not the same?


It's a conspiracy. They will slowly take all forum members hostage and monopolize everything.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Idk what good memory means if u check the front page, it says that blmbytes was taken hostage by palomian pirates. Is TOTM ready? Let the POTM go, it has 10 children and one is very important to me.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

He's sort of back now. I think it'll be up soon.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

One more tank. Come on people!


----------



## Humanzombie12 (Mar 10, 2012)

Sending My TOTM now....lets get these going lol


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ummmmmm....i don't see palomian pirates anywhere.....never heard of palomian pirates even...
but i did read where he had been taken by "SOMALIAN" pirates.....lol
geez zombie...how come you waited so long.....

ok folks ; it appears as though all of the needed pics for both TOTM and POTM are in so funlad can now post them for voting....it will be interesting to see all the entries....
good luck everybody.....
and keep taking lots of pictures....the more you take ; the better you get at it....


----------



## Humanzombie12 (Mar 10, 2012)

Lol it was complicated process of work, drinking, and sleeping. But hey no worries.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Oh I did misspell Somalian very badly. I kind of combined the word pirates with samalian and switched the l and m.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ok......rotflmao


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

When's voting?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

as soon as funlad gets a chance to post the pics.....hopefully tonight..


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'll start in just a few minutes...


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Can't wait to see the tanks we're voting on...


----------

